# My baby girl needs a name... and I need help!



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello hello, So I have everything I need for my babies arrival.... and am patiently awaiting june 1st....but..... I am stuck for a name... I can pick boy names no problem but I need some help with picking a name for my baby girl.
these are the names I really really like...
-Amaryllis (Beautiful blue flower)
-Asteria (Greek goddess: the Oracle of Night)
-Selene (greek goddess: the Moon incarnate) 
-Amora 
-Punky
-Peanutbutter (Pea-Bea, little pea, nut for nick names)

I want something sweet and that has meaning... which is why i was thining of the first two, but the name Amora I like as well.... what do you guys think?? Also, I think if I ever get a baby boy... his name will be Gilligan...like Gilligans island haha for some reason that name just stuck for me haha.

Here are the two baby girls Im choosing between... I like the shiners on the second one but the first one just melts my heart. [attachment=1:b23u9y3u]Born April 18th 2012 100 GREEN.jpg[/attachment:b23u9y3u]
[attachment=0:b23u9y3u]Born April 18th 2012 135 purple.jpg[/attachment:b23u9y3u]


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm one of those people who recommend just waiting and let her tell you what she wants to be called.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

What a hard decision you have to make, they are both so cute! I would recommend a name without an "S" in it, because a lot of times it sounds like hissing to hedgehogs. Petunia flinches every time I say something with an "S" in it.

Personally, I like Amora. Very cute name  

Congrats!


----------



## chloe (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree that the best way to pick a name is to let her pick the name herself. Trust, she will know who she wants to be.

Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

At my local zoo, they put names in little balls and put three names in the tank. Then, the octopus "chose" his own name! Maybe you could do that.


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

What about Holly?


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, 
BOTH are cute..I like the first ones ears and face . The second has neat face marking though, and is equally cute. 

The best advice though is to take your time handling, and pick the one you feel the most bond with.

I agree that a name will come in time, if not shortly after you get your hedgie. I have a thing about "A" names..so I like Amora, Asteria, and Amaryllis. I also like them in that order . So I like Amora the most.

Keep us posted on how it goes, which one you pick, and be sure to post pictures!!


----------



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you all so very much!!! Its funny, Amora kind of came to me right before posting this... and i have been sitting on Amaryllis and Asteria for two weeks or more and now i just cant get Amora out of my head. I think I will choose that name... unless she doesnt seem to fit it... then I shall see what suits her best!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i like hedgehog number 1


----------



## Tavia06 (Apr 23, 2012)

Its official! I am getting baby girl number one! her name is Amora unless she doesnt suit it upon coming home! I am so happy and excited I cannot contain myself! I had a dream last night that i woke up this morning and somebody else had reserved her and I was in tears, so this morning I contacted the breeder and said she was the one for me and the breeders let me have first pick over there own choice for two girls! yay!

[attachment=1:17snbzvb]Born April 18th 2012 100 GREEN.jpg[/attachment:17snbzvb]
[attachment=0:17snbzvb]Born April 18th 2012 079 GREEN.jpg[/attachment:17snbzvb]


----------

